# Seerosen-Käfer?????



## anlu (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage. Ist das von __ Seerosenblattkäfer der Arbeit?
Wenn schon, dann was sollte ich tun?
Bitte um Antwort. Danke voraus!


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Hallo,

meine Seerosenblätter hatten zwar andere Schäden - eher so ganze Ecken wie weggeschnitten - aber ich habe sie entfernt. Bei deinen wird wohl dieser __ Zünsler seine Gänge gebaut haben, ich würde die befallenen Blätter abschneiden. 
Ansonsten sieht deine Pflanze aber gut aus und eine Blüte gibt´s auch schon - da werd ich gleich ganz neidisch.

Eva


----------



## anlu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Ganz von nah fotografiert. Viellecht sieht man da besser


----------



## anlu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Upps!


----------



## anlu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Da sind noch 2 Bilder. Die schauen wirklich ausgefressen aus.
Die paralelle Muster von vorhin, könnten die vielleicht von Fischzähne sein?


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Servus Anlu (bitte, bitte einen Vornamen )

Die beiden letzten Bilder ...
.... die Fraßstellen könnten vom Seerosenzünsler her rühren 

Deine anderen geposteten Bilder ... 
Schaut aus als wäre das Blatt zu lange eingezwängt, zwischen Kieselsteine beim "schlüpfen" gewesen sein könnte. Nur so als Vermutung.


----------



## anlu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Name: Julia

Die Blätter haben die Streifen über Nacht bekommen. Kieselsteine ausgeschlossen.
Könnte vielleicht Fischzänhe Abdruck sein? Keine Ahnung!

Bitte um Hilfe. Danke


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Servus Julia 

Hast du Monsterfische im Teich 

Die müssen ja ein großes Maul haben


----------



## anlu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Susi (orange) ist ca 20-25 cm groß. Sie oder Er (keine Ahnung), ist der größte Fisch im Teich.


----------



## anlu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Jetzt habe ich endlich Eier gefunden. Wem gehören die?


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Hi Julia,

hast Du Posthornschnecken im Teich?


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Servus Julia

Pffff .... __ Schnecken sind es nicht 

Keine Ahnung ... 

Ich würde sie entfernen und wenn das nicht geht, daß Blatt abschneiden und am besten verbrennen. Biotonne/Kompost trägt eventuell nur zur Verbreitung bei.


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Servus Christine

Posthornschneckenlaich sieht so aus 

Sorry, habe leider kein Posthörner.


----------



## anlu (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Nicht das ich wüsste. Bis jetzt hatte ich keine __ Schnecken.


----------



## felixjupi (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Soweit ich weiss gibt es doch gar keine Seerosenkâfer.  ich denke, dass sind ganz normale Keller- oder Warzenschwâmme.


----------



## Nymphaion (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Hallo,

das ist definitiv nicht der __ Seerosenblattkäfer gewesen. Allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung was diese merkwürdigen Spuren verursacht haben kann. Ich habe dieses Schadbild noch nie gesehen.


----------



## anlu (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Außerirdische Wesen vielleicht? Ich finde auch nirgendwo Antwort, auf dieses Muster. Aber trotzdem danke an Alle.


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Also ich finde, das sieht nach einer mechanischen Verletzung aus. Kann das Blatt vielleicht irgendwo eingeklemmt gewesen sein?


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Servus Christine

Genau das habe ich auch vermutet 


			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Schaut aus als wäre das Blatt zu lange eingezwängt, zwischen Kieselsteine beim "schlüpfen" gewesen sein könnte. Nur so als Vermutung.


----------



## anlu (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Seerosen- Käfer?????*

Guten Morgen an Alle!

Das Blatt war sicher nirgedwo eingeklemmt.Die Blätter sind schon länger oben, und dieses Muster ist jetzt erst aufgetreten. Sind aber nicht alle Blätter betroffen. Bis jetzt mindestens.


----------

